# This is a Model Drag Racing Game Changer!!!



## slotcar58

How about a complete timing system with a tree and timer tower for HO or 1/32 for less than $90.00 shipped!!! I just saw this posted on Old Weird Herald, a 1/24 Forum. I'm going to order one for my AW drag strip soon and upgrade!! I hope to review it in the summer issue of HORCTC. Here's the link:

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## TGM2054

I've got one coming. Hope to have it in the next week to see how it works.


----------



## tasman

*Looks great but?*

This looks like a great alternative for those that don't want or need expensive software driven lap counter and timing. However, in looking at the site I don't understand how it could be used for a drag strip.

It looks to me like there is only 1 set of sensors that are placed at the start/finish line. Wouldn't a drag strip require separate sensors for start and finish?

This looks promising.


----------



## TUFFONE

Looks pretty cool...and that April Wine tune is killer!


----------



## alpink

tasman, it is not touted as a drag timer. just a timer. it is only intended for lap counting and lap elapsed times with a reaction time to the start light included. i have asked if it will be rebuilt as a drag system. maybe you could ask that too?


----------



## Dave G.

Slotcar 58

Thanks for posting that link. This is just what the guys I race with are looking for.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tasman said:


> This looks like a great alternative for those that don't want or need expensive software driven lap counter and timing. However, in looking at the site I don't understand how it could be used for a drag strip.
> 
> It looks to me like there is only 1 set of sensors that are placed at the start/finish line. Wouldn't a drag strip require separate sensors for start and finish?
> 
> This looks promising.


Good post :hat:


----------



## hefer

Looks like they already have an extra sensor for drag racing, for $25 on the website.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

hefer said:


> Looks like they already have an extra sensor for drag racing, for $25 on the website.


Looks like it''s a magnetic sensor, woerking off the down force magnets, So t-jets are out.


----------



## alpink

hefer, thank you. i didn't look at the rest of the site. glad you did and I looked now. this will certainly open up testing and home racing to a greater number of folks on a tight budget.

slotcar58, good find. thank you.


----------



## tasman

*Good News*



hefer said:


> Looks like they already have an extra sensor for drag racing, for $25 on the website.


That is good news as I might want to try this for both a road course and drag strip. Sorry I missed that on the website.


----------



## tasman

*Ultra-Gs*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Looks like it''s a magnetic sensor, woerking off the down force magnets, So t-jets are out.


Anyone getting one of these soon please let us know if this works with...

T-Jets (original or older JL or AW)
AFX Magna-Traction (original or AW X-traction)
AW T-Jet Ultra-G (single df magnet)
AW X-Traction Ultra-G (single df magnet)
AW 4 Gear (dual df magnets)

I would assume it would work for any of the newer style cars.

Again, thanks for any info.


----------



## scottman2007

Tjets Have motor magnets would that work??,.but that might be a good question for them.


----------



## hefer

A shame if it doesn't work on t-jets, but man, I've been waiting on something like this for some time. I'm suprised AW didn't include a timing system on their set. I'm no tech geek, but what a great way to check if your tweeks are for the better or worse.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> Tjets Have motor magnets would that work??,.but that might be a good question for them.


The T-jet magnets aren't strong enough to trip the sensors through the chassis, and plactic track plus the actual sensor box plactic case. Only the newer cars might be able to bew used here. But ok.


----------



## Jim Norton

Fantastic! This is what the hobby has needed for decades! Its only misgiving is there appears to be no 4 lane application.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## hefer

Patiently waiting for the reviews to come in. This really looks promising though.


----------



## oneredz

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Looks like it''s a magnetic sensor, woerking off the down force magnets, So t-jets are out.


Maybe not, i use reed sensors for my track timing (they are hidden under the track) and they have no problem picking up the tjets.


----------



## bondoman2k

oneredz said:


> Maybe not, i use reed sensors for my track timing (they are hidden under the track) and they have no problem picking up the tjets.


 Actually, it says right on the site, under "Operation and Requirements" that the sensors will not pickup the cars unless they have traction magnets. If they're removed, it won't work.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Since the sensor is actually just a magnetic switch ???, "only guessing here", don't see why you couldn't swap out the magnetic sensor and wire in a reed switch or light/LED switch/sensor, again just guessing...RM


----------



## TGM2054

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Since the sensor is actually just a magnetic switch ???, "only guessing here", don't see why you couldn't swap out the magnetic sensor and wire in a reed switch or light/LED switch/sensor, again just guessing...RM


Thats what I'm going to check into when mine gets here. I've got two of the AW start/finish set ups so I might see about robbing the sensors out of one of those. I've E mailed them several times about the system. Maybe if they get enough e-mails about it not being able to p/u T-jets and non mag cars they'll think about changing their detection system.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TGM2054 said:


> Thats what I'm going to check into when mine gets here. I've got two of the AW start/finish set ups so I might see about robbing the sensors out of one of those. I've E mailed them several times about the system. Maybe if they get enough e-mails about it not being able to p/u T-jets and non mag cars they'll think about changing their detection system.


I sent an email asking about the sensors. Here's the reply...

Hello Randy.

Presently we do not have an infra-red option but because of so many people like yourself we are working on one. It will probably be ready in about 90 days.

Also, many cars work that do not have magnets. And almost all HO work without magnets. With HO it is the motor mags that trip the sensor. 132 cars with open chassis and/or big engines also work that way.

Thanks for your interest. If you have any more questions please don't hesitate.

Happy tracks
Boone

So, it's looking good, IMO...Hey at least I got a quick reply, that says something!!! RM


----------



## alpink

Randy, i got a quick reply as well. I think i will buy one with the additional sensor for drag racing and debut it Feb 18 at Merchant Square in Allentown.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Randy, i got a quick reply as well. I think i will buy one with the additional sensor for drag racing and debut it Feb 18 at Merchant Square in Allentown.



There ya go bud. I'm liking the way you think!!!!

And I too will buy at least one of these if they get it right.

Lets not forget that a lot of people also use wider, ie routed strips so it will have to be modified for anything other than snap plastic track. Just sayin :dude:


----------



## TGM2054

Hello Randy.

Presently we do not have an infra-red option but because of so many people like yourself we are working on one. It will probably be ready in about 90 days.

Also, many cars work that do not have magnets. And almost all HO work without magnets. With HO it is the motor mags that trip the sensor. 132 cars with open chassis and/or big engines also work that way.

Thanks for your interest. If you have any more questions please don't hesitate.

Happy tracks
Boone
]
That was the first thing I asked about it. He E-mailed me back about working on updates and asked how well the AW system worked. Sounds like they are listening and trying make some thing that will work for everybody. I think originally it was aimed at a younger crowd but now they're realizing there more of the older crowd messing with these than they thought. I should have mine this week so we'll see what it's like.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm also thinking that if you bought the second sensor to use for drag racing times, you could put an on/off switch on that sensor. When turned "off", if you have a complete track such as an oval, you could get lap times from point "A" back to point "A". Turn it "on" for drag times, from point "A" to point "B". Just thinking out loud here, not sure how the electrical system is set up...RM


----------



## TGM2054

Well I got mine today. I don't see an easy way to hook up photocells, but then I'm not that into electronics. Pretty neat so far, descent sized tree, very nice size read out board. It'll probably be at least this weekend before I get it hooked up. I'm in the process of completely redoing my dragstrip. Here's some pictures of what the parts of it look like.
View attachment 148234










View attachment 148236


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks awsome!!

Does really look cool!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So I was forwarded an email response from the guy doing these, and now is saying he dont want to step on TrackMates toes. So not sure how far he will or want to take this.


----------



## alpink

TGM2054, when did you order it? did you opt for the 5 day shipping? was it shipped from USA? thank you. al.


----------



## tasman

*Thanks.*

TGM2054 - Thanks for posting. When you have it all set up many of us are curious about whether Tjets, Magna-tractions, AW Ultra-Gs will work. Please give us the scoop if you have any of those type cars and what you find.

Also, I am curious based on the shape of the HO gate as to whether the sensors are in the bottom (sit under the track) or in the side of the gate?

Joe65SkylarkGS - I don't see this as a competing product for trackmate or the more sophisicated computer based timing systems and I hope the maker is not backing away from what appears to be a very good product. 

For many of us with 2 lane tracks who don't belong to a club or have many others to race with, being able to time laps and/or time a drag strip run offers us a way to compete against ourselves and verify our attempts at tuning are working.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I am just relaying the message,


Thanks for the info. That would involve another sensor to make a sort of "speed trap". I guess some cars are going over 40. But if we do everything Track Mate is doing, what will happen to them? I have looked onto it a little today. There is a bit to think about. Again thanks, i will keep you posted Daniel


----------



## tasman

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I am just relaying the message


I understand, and thanks for passing it along!


----------



## alpink

don't give a hoot about MPH. ET wins the race. I ordered mine today. hope i have it by the 17th!


----------



## alpink

I got a confirmation email that mine has been shipped. this looks like the ticket for two lane timing in an affordable range for those who don't need a professional, expensive system. eventually i will probably get a Track Mate drag timing system with all the accessories, but, for now, to be able to wow the crowds at slot shows, this will be great.
looking forward to sharing my realizations with everyone ASAP.


----------



## oneredz

bondoman2k said:


> Actually, it says right on the site, under "Operation and Requirements" that the sensors will not pickup the cars unless they have traction magnets. If they're removed, it won't work.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Then, it is not so much the reed sensors themselves, it is where they are placed and distance from the magnetic field. Looking at the pictures on their website, the sensor bracket slips under the track. For reeds to work with all cars, they might have to be a bit closer to the track surface than that. Mine are glued to the underside of the track right at the rails and pick up old tjets just fine.

Also from and earlier posting of an email from the makers "Also, many cars work that do not have magnets. And almost all HO work without magnets. With HO it is the motor mags that trip the sensor. 132 cars with open chassis and/or big engines also work that way."

OK, so someone out there needs to do some real-world indepent testing of this system to answer this question.


----------



## oneredz

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I am just relaying the message,
> 
> 
> That would involve another sensor to make a sort of "speed trap".


Hmm, now you have me thinking (a dangerous thing), I have 2 of my terminal tracks wired with reed switches, i could just place the second terminal track at the other end of the strip and either look in Ultimate Racer or write my own code, to make the second set the clock trigger. Instant, (well almost), dragstrip! Why didnt i think of this before. DOH.


----------



## bondoman2k

Since I posted that comment about what it says on the website, I saw the email response that said many cars DO work without the mags. So, now I'm wondering which one is right! :freak:
My question, which I emailed to them earlier today, is can the little 'u shaped' thingy with the sensors in it be widened? My strip is actually the width of two Lifelike tracks side by side, with the inner lanes filled in, so I would need something wider than 'stock'. What I really need to see is the unit itself to see how it's built. I do have a LOT of the 'photo eye' things here, wondering if maybe I could put them in a drilled hole in the track and hook it up to the equipment they sell. But, if I do go thru all that, thinking maybe I should just buy a Trackmate anyway!  I'm SOOOOO confused!! :freak:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## oneredz

bondoman2k said:


> Since I posted that comment about what it says on the website, I saw the email response that said many cars DO work without the mags. So, now I'm wondering which one is right! :freak:
> My question, which I emailed to them earlier today, is can the little 'u shaped' thingy with the sensors in it be widened? My strip is actually the width of two Lifelike tracks side by side, with the inner lanes filled in, so I would need something wider than 'stock'. What I really need to see is the unit itself to see how it's built. I do have a LOT of the 'photo eye' things here, wondering if maybe I could put them in a drilled hole in the track and hook it up to the equipment they sell. But, if I do go thru all that, thinking maybe I should just buy a Trackmate anyway!  I'm SOOOOO confused!! :freak:
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


If you already have the photo eyes, all you need is a hot glue gun, a drill, some wire, an old computer or laptop, and some free software to save a few hundred dollars. Would it be a turnkey solution ... no, but it would be infinitely modifiable. I put my system together in a few hours, and that was setting up a test setup, testing, and setting up permanent wiring and everything else.


----------



## alpink

oneredz, for a drag strip?


----------



## bondoman2k

I got the same question as Al...for a dragstrip?  I don't race anything but drag stuff (yet..lol) so I'm not interested in anything for other types of tracks.
Actually, the only thing I don't have in that list is the software. The reason I never finished it with this type of 'setup' is that I'm not real fond of having the tree and the et readouts on the laptop. Same as the 'basic' Trackmate system. Been kinda waiting to see what else 'came along'. 
That's the reason I LIKE this Slot Dragon setup. Has a 'stand alone' tree and readout. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## oneredz

alpink said:


> oneredz, for a drag strip?


What is needed is software with multiple sensor inputs, minimum of 4. 1 pair for start, the other pair for finish line. R/T and staging can be derived from starting line trip. Take a look @ Ultimate Racer software, it might be able to be used for drag racing. Sinc i have the sensors and the software, i might start playing around with it for this purpose. Inputs are very configurable.


----------



## alpink

bondo, my dragon is on it's way. I'll be reviewing ASAP


----------



## bondoman2k

Hey Al, I literally JUST got an email from Boone, one of the guys there. He said the sensor gate CAN be widened, only need to stretch two wires, but HE wants to do it for me! WAYYYY cool! Looks like I'll FINALLY be getting my strip setup by the end of this year after all! :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## oneredz

bondoman2k said:


> I got the same question as Al...for a dragstrip?  I don't race anything but drag stuff (yet..lol) so I'm not interested in anything for other types of tracks.
> Actually, the only thing I don't have in that list is the software. The reason I never finished it with this type of 'setup' is that I'm not real fond of having the tree and the et readouts on the laptop. Same as the 'basic' Trackmate system. Been kinda waiting to see what else 'came along'.
> That's the reason I LIKE this Slot Dragon setup. Has a 'stand alone' tree and readout.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


YES, I really like the free standing tree and readout. Maybe theres a way to interface it with some software to get both. The good side of using the software is that it keeps a record of every lap each car does in a database so i can see what mods work, and how well without having to keep a notebook around. I know the software has outputs to turn track power and lights (and stuff) on so maybe it can be set up to make a christmas tree.


----------



## oneredz

bondoman2k said:


> Hey Al, I literally JUST got an email from Boone, one of the guys there. He said the sensor gate CAN be widened, only need to stretch two wires, but HE wants to do it for me! WAYYYY cool! Looks like I'll FINALLY be getting my strip setup by the end of this year after all! :thumbsup:
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Great news!


----------



## oneredz

One thing i forgot, the Ultimate Racer developer has 'handicapping' (starting light independent for each lane) on his list of updates/enhancements but i dont know if he has put it into the prog yet. He is also working on a racing tab specifically for drag racing.


----------



## oneredz

bondoman2k said:


> I got the same question as Al...for a dragstrip?  I don't race anything but drag stuff (yet..lol) so I'm not interested in anything for other types of tracks.
> Actually, the only thing I don't have in that list is the software. The reason I never finished it with this type of 'setup' is that I'm not real fond of having the tree and the et readouts on the laptop. Same as the 'basic' Trackmate system. Been kinda waiting to see what else 'came along'.
> That's the reason I LIKE this Slot Dragon setup. Has a 'stand alone' tree and readout.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


I bet they could make a simple interface to hook it to a laptop (if you want to) to save ETs etc for future review. It would just be a data download. That would be the easiest all around.


----------



## alpink

the point of the Dragon system is affordability, simplicity and ease of use. 
it is NOT intended to replace commercial multi lane systems that are intended for serious competitors.
the Dragon system is intended for home use without mutilating track. for folks that already have a track set up and want to time laps or determine ETs while drag racing.
I, for one, am quite happy with what is being offered.
when I decide to go professional, I'll get a different brand that does it all.
in the meantime, this will be perfect for promoting HO scale drag racing at slot car shows and other events where set up and break down ease and time are critical. 
also, the ease with which this will be usable by kids with minimal supervision is a great feature.
mine is on the way here.


----------



## oneredz

alpink said:


> the point of the Dragon system is affordability, simplicity and ease of use.
> it is NOT intended to replace commercial multi lane systems that are intended for serious competitors.
> the Dragon system is intended for home use without mutilating track. for folks that already have a track set up and want to time laps or determine ETs while drag racing.
> I, for one, am quite happy with what is being offered.
> when I decide to go professional, I'll get a different brand that does it all.
> in the meantime, this will be perfect for promoting HO scale drag racing at slot car shows and other events where set up and break down ease and time are critical.
> also, the ease with which this will be usable by kids with minimal supervision is a great feature.
> mine is on the way here.


It gives you ease of use, and it also has a certain sex appeal (it gives you a good Drag Strip look) that a laptop just doesnt have on its own. That being said, i DO think a great enhancement for the system would be to let you interface it with a laptop if you want to for timeslip recording. Actually there is no reason it couldnt replace the expensive systems on the market. The most complicated part (contrary to what programmers would lead you to believe, no offense meant to programmers out there, its just simple math and interfaces) is getting the sensors correct, and they seem to have done that in a portable "no glue" turnkey system.


----------



## Hornet

I'm assuming you guys know Dan at Trackmate sells a stand alone tree,probably more money then most guys want to spend,but one is available

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/category.php?id_category=9


----------



## alpink

I can build a stand alone tree for about 1/5 of that.

try to remember what ASSuME stands for


----------



## bondoman2k

Hornet said:


> I'm assuming you guys know Dan at Trackmate sells a stand alone tree,probably more money then most guys want to spend,but one is available
> 
> http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/category.php?id_category=9


 Plus, not only can someone build that tree for less, as Al stated, but it won't work with the 'basic' system, which is where the 'price point' of the Slot Dragon setup comes in. 
Ron (Bondo)


----------



## TGM2054

Heres some photos of mine being installed. I cut a place in the table to get the track to lay flat on the table.http://








http://








http://


----------



## slotcar58

*Great installation ideas!*

I was going to slide 1/8 plywood under the rest of the track. Doing it this way, I can just use a router bit dialed into the height the unit sits below the tracks for the start finish! Great ideas. You just saved me a ton of work!


----------



## kiwidave

Anyone tested the Slot Dragon product?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Al should have his any day now Dave, hang in there bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I'll be going to my mail service tomorrow afternoon. hopefully it will be here and I can test it Saturday.


----------



## TGM2054

I just finished up wiring my track up last night, got some other minor details to take care of and I'll try mine out this weekend.


----------



## sixramsalot

pretty sweet but where's the MPH"s?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sixramsalot said:


> pretty sweet but where's the MPH"s?


Doesn't offer it. But reaction and ET is the most important.


----------



## Hornet

Spent alot of time on a 1:1 dragstrip in my younger days,and i think you and Al are missing the most important thing in drag racing Joe,ain't ET or RT or MPH,it's the "Win" light,
If it lit up in your lane you were coming back for another round,and shot at the money,if it didn't light up in your lane,don't let the door hit you on the way out,cause you ain't coming back for another round,lol:thumbsup:
Not a lesson you like when you're footbraking a street car in Top Gas,lol:wave:


----------



## alpink

master observer of the obvious and apparent legend in his own mind


----------



## Hornet

LOL,i gotta love ya Al,you keep me entertained and laughing.:wave:
I owe you one for the entertainment tonight,i'm still giggling:thumbsup::wave:
Take care lad,and have a good night:thumbsup:
Rick

Before i forget,here's another tidbit for you to chew on Al.
You "Read Everything" i write,i read very little of what you write,chew on that one lad while you're mulling over your answer


----------



## vaBcHRog

Who all ordered one and got theirs?

I paid at the end of Jan and mine hasn't showed up yet. Its suppose to be on the way. Where are they shipped from?

Roger Corrie


----------



## alpink

Roger, I ordered mine Feb 2nd. I emailed Saturday asking status. was told it was sent Feb 4th. told it could take three weeks. I am pretty sure it is coming from Thailand based on vernacular on the site explaining about the limit of about 20 feet for the drag sensor 'Y' cable based on weight of shipping from Thailand to USA.
purely speculative though. check with PayPal about your rights and how long you have from payment date to file a claim for refund based on non-delivery.
on PayPal site is a "contact us" area and a phone number.

call them.


----------



## TGM2054

It takes two or three weeks, they come from Thailand, unless you pay an extra $30. I've got mine but I haven't tried it yet. I'm still building the track. I'll use it use it this weekend though! :thumbsup: I'll let you know how it works. It looks like pretty descent stuff so far though.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TGM2054 said:


> It takes two or three weeks, they come from Thailand, unless you pay an extra $30. I've got mine but I haven't tried it yet. I'm still building the track. I'll use it use it this weekend though! :thumbsup: I'll let you know how it works. It looks like pretty descent stuff so far though.


Woohoo!!! :woohoo:


Go Tom!!! :dude:


----------



## Dave G.

Re: Who all ordered one and got theirs?

Mine was shipped on Feb. 3, and I got it today.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Mine was shipped about the same time so maybe it will be waiting when I get home


----------



## vaBcHRog

Bah-Humbug didn't get mine


----------



## vaBcHRog

Got mine in the mail today.

First off Lock and Joiner track will not work it too thick.

Second the magnetic reed switches are on the uprights on the side and from a quick look they are much thicker in construction from the micro reed switches I use on green run. A tjet set on top of the reed switches still does not trip them. I also moved a 4 gear ULTRA G with the dual traction magnet through the sensors and it would not trip the sensors.

Each side has a pair of reed switches on a small circuit board looks like they are wired in parallel.

I tested it with one of my reed switches under a skid track and it works. However when you select laps you still have to go through the light tree before it starts counting. That is probably the reason the two switches are wired in parallel trip the first one starts the tree then the second one starts the timer/laps.

I was hoping to use it with a skid pad for testing but it won'y work they way I want it as you get double counts if you come through too slow.

Also it looks like a standard phone jack connection however it uses the thin plug from the handset.

It will work with TJETS if you use your own sensors and you will have to fidget with the placement of a pair of sensors at the start line for the light tree and the timing to work properly.


Roger Corrie


----------



## bondoman2k

Hey Roger, does it look like 'photo-cells' might work in place of the sensors that are there if I drill holes and place them in the track? My system is on it's way, but figured I'd ask you since it seems like you have some knowledge on this, plus you already have yours..lol. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Not sure. But a good micro reed switch would underneath the track. You have to set it up so the first one trips the light tree then the second one starts the timer. Then a third one at the end of the drag strip.

The ony car that has not tripped the micro reeds I have is a 440 X2 without traction magnets which surprised me a s the weakest TJETS magnets worked fine.


----------



## oneredz

vaBcHRog said:


> Not sure. But a good micro reed switch would underneath the track. You have to set it up so the first one trips the light tree then the second one starts the timer. Then a third one at the end of the drag strip.
> 
> The ony car that has not tripped the micro reeds I have is a 440 X2 without traction magnets which surprised me a s the weakest TJETS magnets worked fine.


I use the miniatronics HO size ones. They work great.


----------



## Dave G.

We set up and used the Slotdragon for the first time tonight. The unit worked perfectly, and was super easy to set up. The small group I race with couldn't be happier with it. What a relief it was to get rid of that POS overhead mechanical lap counter.

Anybody out there reading this, and are sitting on the fence about whether to get this or not....I say go for it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## kiwidave

Sounds good!! What chassis were you running?


----------



## Dave G.

kiwi dave

We run BSRT G3's and Tomy Sg+.


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So Al, did you get your timing system??

Any updates??


----------



## alpink

I have gotten it and will set up tomorrow for test.
results when I can.


----------



## alpink

OK, the system works very well and exactly as advertised. it likes inline cars. it does not like pancake cars. the sensors are in the vertical side 'pods' and not at all affected by the traction magnets or motor magnets of pancake style cars. I haven't tried any with poly or neo motor magnets, so i don't know if those fields are large enough. still for what it costs and the ease of assembly and use, the system seems well worth it's cost.
if anyone comes up with the proper light sensors to change this system, please let us all know.

OK it DOES "see" poly and neo motor magnets in pancake cars.

but not any of the ceramic including, stock t-jet, AW/JL, super II Y&B dimpled, or DASH. it doesn't sense traction magnets on any pancake chassis either.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Ebay*

Are these the same on Ebay?
Thanks SJJ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701285421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bondoman2k

Yep, that's the same system. And the seller's name is VERY familiar, since most of us have been in contact with him. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## alpink

those who have bought, .... are you satisfied? has there been anything to cause you discomfort with your purchase. I only just tried it for a few minutes and haven't spent a day playing with it yet. I will only be using it for drag racing. are there any issues?


----------



## TGM2054

I still haven't tried mine yet. I saw over on another forum that they are working on a photosensor set up, but it will be a couple of months before that is ready.I think their major concern with using them is that you would have to drill the track to install them and they were trying to keep it as simple as it could be for the user. I don't have a problem drilling the track.


----------



## alpink

I don't have a problem drilling track either. matter of fact, i am going to be negotiating for some sections of Wizzard drag track soon and will be more than willing to install photosensors. I'll be shopping for sensors and try to make the adaption on my own.


----------



## bondoman2k

Actually guys,. I'm the one that sent them some sensors to see if they'd work.  Al, if you wanna try them, or even you Tom, just pm me your addy. I'll send you guys a few to try out.  Siemens 3mm Photosensors. I would try it myself (I still have 25 of them left here) but I'm scared the 'computer' part wont 'accept' the sensors, and I can't afford to buy another module unit if it 'blows'. 
Ron (Bondo)


----------



## TGM2054

I appreciate it Ron, but being as I'm electronicly challenged, I'm going to hold off for now. (I'd like to see if it could be hooked in to the AW sensors, I've got two of those set ups) But if anybody figures it out let me know. With photo sensors this would be the perfect set up for me.


----------



## hefer

The Slot Dragon website now has a photo sensor add on option for $15. Check it out.


----------



## bondoman2k

Hey Hefer, it's actually 20 bux plus 3 shipping, same cost as the other sensors. The 12 plus 3 thing is the power pack below it. 
I have "first hand knowledge"..check out the 'name' on the Photo Eye option. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## TGM2054

Hey Ron, are there two in it, one for the starting line and one for the finish or would I need to get two?
I see they're back ordered already. DARN!


----------



## bondoman2k

Pretty sure you'd need to buy two, just like the 'original' sensor setup (when you buy the system, you get one, and then the other one for the finish on a strip, so I would assume you'd need to replace both sensor systems). You may want to email them to be sure tho.  For all I know they might even cut everybody a 'break' if you've already bought the system. BUT, Do NOT quote me on that, I have NO idea! So NO guarantees! LOL! :freak: I only 'helped'..I don't 'run' the place! 
Yep, they're backordered already! I got an email today from them, apparently they are a HUGE seller now!:thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## hefer

Sorry for the brain fart Ron. I ordered the whole set the other day with your photo eye. Man, I've been waiting for something like this for a long time.


----------



## alpink

just ordered the BONDOMAN sensor arrays even though they are back ordered a month or so. thanx Ron!


----------



## torredcuda

Bottom of page-

*NEW PRODUCT AVAILABLE SOON*
Our new "Bondoman Sensor" can detect any car on any track.
Sorry, this item has been backordered until April 20th. 



Very cool product like you guys said-affordable!I`ll need to buy 2 eventually-1 for my Nascar style raceway and one for the dragstrip.


----------



## FastZ28

Was just checking this product out, and the site says this *NEW PRODUCT IN STOCK NOW*
Our new "Bondoman Sensor" can detect any car on any track.

So did anyone receive one yet? How does it work?


----------



## alpink

still waiting for mine


----------



## theboone57

*Shipments taking longer*



alpink said:


> still waiting for mine


Hello Al.
Because of the three day water festival in Thailand they have every April called Songkran, Shipments have been running close to thirty days. Your last order went out on the 3rd. Should be there in the next three days. 
Thanks for stayin cool.
Daniel


----------



## alpink

thanx for the update Daniel. looking forward to timing pancake cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

theboone57 said:


> Hello Al.
> Because of the three day water festival in Thailand they have every April called Songkran, Shipments have been running close to thirty days. Your last order went out on the 3rd. Should be there in the next three days.
> Thanks for stayin cool.
> Daniel


Glad to see yiu post here Daniel. Since your here, are you going to give us an offer right here on HT? I would buy one if you wouldn't mind. :thumbsup:

Glad Ron reached out to you and got you up to speed on what we are looking for :thumbsup: 

Very happy you could help us in any way.


----------



## theboone57

*An offer?*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Glad to see yiu post here Daniel. Since your here, are you going to give us an offer right here on HT? I would buy one if you wouldn't mind. :thumbsup:
> 
> Glad Ron reached out to you and got you up to speed on what we are looking for :thumbsup:
> 
> Very happy you could help us in any way.


Sure. What did you have in mind? We will be at the Drags in Woodburn Oregon on the 19th and 20th giving away FREE reaction times.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well, i will stick with my own RT's bud thanks. I was wondering what it would cost for a complete set up with the opctical sensors? Ready to install? For us TJet guys? Im not sure where to get the set up. Maybe I missed it. 

Let me know. :wave:


----------



## alpink

*ordering info*



torredcuda said:


> Bottom of page-
> 
> *NEW PRODUCT AVAILABLE SOON*
> Our new "Bondoman Sensor" can detect any car on any track.
> Sorry, this item has been backordered until April 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool product like you guys said-affordable!I`ll need to buy 2 eventually-1 for my Nascar style raceway and one for the dragstrip.


http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html

:tongue:


----------



## Kurl3y

That is very nice .. wish they had a unit for a 4 lane setup ..that would be the bomb!


----------



## alpink

*being patient*



theboone57 said:


> Hello Al.
> Because of the three day water festival in Thailand they have every April called Songkran, Shipments have been running close to thirty days. Your last order went out on the 3rd. Should be there in the next three days.
> Thanks for stayin cool.
> Daniel


Daniel, i don't know where my package is and i am trying to remain calm. I know that being on the east coast slows it down even more. hope i get it soon. looking forward to racing my drag cars with results shown on screen. thanx, al


----------



## theboone57

alpink said:


> Daniel, i don't know where my package is and i am trying to remain calm. I know that being on the east coast slows it down even more. hope i get it soon. looking forward to racing my drag cars with results shown on screen. thanx, al


Wow. That is reason for concern. It's been over a month. The courier we use is SAL and that is slow even by their standards.
I am leaving for the states in 21 hours. The trip will take one day. If you do not recieve by the next time I log in I will send you out another set of sensors from Oregon.
That will be a sad day as we will not be able to use SAL anymore. All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
Sorry about the delay,we will take care of you.
Daniel


----------



## alpink

Daniel, i have full confidence in you. I like your product and support. I look forward to doing more business with you in future. have a safe trip.
al


----------



## theboone57

alpink said:


> Daniel, i have full confidence in you. I like your product and support. I look forward to doing more business with you in future. have a safe trip.
> al


Thanks Al, the eagle has landed. Did you get your Bondos yet?


----------



## alpink

Daniel, as of the close of business Friday May 11 2012, no. 
I am not worried but, it didn't take this long to get the complete system I first ordered.


----------



## alpink

Daniel, I haven't gotten the photo eye BondoMan sensors yet and I didn't hear from you while you were in Seattle. I guess you were pretty busy and I slipped off the radar. I sent an email and I hope we can conclude this transaction soon.

has anyone that ordered the photo eye sensors got them yet? if so, how about a report on how well they work for you?

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Daniel, I haven't gotten the photo eye BondoMan sensors yet and I didn't hear from you while you were in Seattle. I guess you were pretty busy and I slipped off the radar. I sent an email and I hope we can conclude this transaction soon.
> 
> has anyone that ordered the photo eye sensors got them yet? if so, how about a report on how well they work for you?
> 
> .


Oh boy


----------



## alpink

*Bondo man Sensors*



theboone57 said:


> Thanks Al, the eagle has landed. Did you get your Bondos yet?


No, I haven't gotten the sensors yet and I have sent a couple emails. I am beginning to worry now because the 45 days since payment has passed and I have no further protection through PayPal.


----------



## alpink

theboone57 said:


> Wow. That is reason for concern. It's been over a month. The courier we use is SAL and that is slow even by their standards.
> I am leaving for the states in 21 hours. The trip will take one day. If you do not recieve by the next time I log in I will send you out another set of sensors from Oregon.
> That will be a sad day as we will not be able to use SAL anymore. All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
> Sorry about the delay,we will take care of you.
> Daniel


yes, it has been nearly two months since payment.


----------



## alpink

Wow, I thought I had mentioned that I got the sensors about a month ago. sorry for not following up. I haven't had time to install and test them yet, but I am pleased with the diligence of Daniel and his staff in getting the sensors here despite my Post Master's anal decision that Private Mail Box users MUST use one of two forms of indicating such.
Daniel did a great job communicating with me and it turns out the original package did get returned to him. in the meantime, he did ship a second package with all the correct address information that crossed paths(so to speak) with the original shipment. he also made extra effort to make available to me all the information for installing and fine tuning these, if necessary. I am hoping to be able to get this system up and running real soon and have reports for everyone. 
I have mentioned in another thread that I re-acquired a track and timing system I built and owned over ten years ago, so I will now have at least two tracks with systems that can render reaction times and ETs.
now, if I can just find someplace to set them up. these will have to be portable for the time being and I am going to try to be available to local SnS shows and maybe other events that want exhibition HO slot car drag racing at their venue.
again, sorry for the incredible delay in notifying everyone that I got my products in a satisfactory manner, I really thought I had posted that news here.

al


----------



## Bubba 123

:thumbsup:


alpink said:


> Wow, I thought I had mentioned that I got the sensors about a month ago. sorry for not following up. I haven't had time to install and test them yet, but I am pleased with the diligence of Daniel and his staff in getting the sensors here despite my Post Master's anal decision that Private Mail Box users MUST use one of two forms of indicating such.
> Daniel did a great job communicating with me and it turns out the original package did get returned to him. in the meantime, he did ship a second package with all the correct address information that crossed paths(so to speak) with the original shipment. he also made extra effort to make available to me all the information for installing and fine tuning these, if necessary. I am hoping to be able to get this system up and running real soon and have reports for everyone.
> I have mentioned in another thread that I re-acquired a track and timing system I built and owned over ten years ago, so I will now have at least two tracks with systems that can render reaction times and ETs.
> now, if I can just find someplace to set them up. these will have to be portable for the time being and I am going to try to be available to local SnS shows and maybe other events that want exhibition HO slot car drag racing at their venue.
> again, sorry for the incredible delay in notifying everyone that I got my products in a satisfactory manner, I really thought I had posted that news here.
> 
> al


"Bad" Al....NO Donut!!!! :freak:
hey we're all human (??? on some here..LOL)

i'm as forgetfull as most :thumbsup::freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I meant to ask about the sensors a couple weeks ago, but by the time I got on line I totally spaced out and forgot to ask. Glad you got them, and shame on the P.O. for being morons over 3 little letters on your add'y. They could have given an adequate amount of time for the changeover, taking into account overseas shipments.


----------



## demether

Really nice ! 

So if I understand correctly, you need the standard 90usd pack (tree + display +start sensor) + the drag extra pack (25usd) to make your drag strip ? 

Stills sound affordable, especially with the light display included. 

ANy feedback on this ? I didn't understood everything concerning pancake detecting. On my regular 4 lanes track, I'm using reed switchs, wich are very accurate once correctly installed, even with brasspan pancakes. 


thanks


----------



## alpink

if you order one, just get the optical senors and all cars will register.
the first sensor set only detects the MOTOR magnets on inline cars.
the optical sensors "see" everything.
the system is quite accurate and easy to use.
I recommend it for an inexpensive alternative to computer based systems and it is easily portable.


----------



## demether

Seeing the videos, I've got a few questions : 


does the christmas treel sequence is always the same (I'm a bit afraid of becoming too comfortable with start sequence) ? 

Is there a "game mode" where we can manually start the sequence, until of having to "drive" the cars on the white stickers ? 


thanks

edit : reading the official webstie more carefully, I think I've got my answers. Apparently, it 's like the real NHRA thing ?


----------

